# Best sander I have ever used



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the review. I didn't realize there would be much of a difference from a high-grit ROS. Do you sand with the grain somehow using this?


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I do sand with the grain. It could come down to technique or simply the larger surface area. I always thought my ROS finishes were pretty decent. They are not even comparable to this sander


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Great review…. I had been thinking of buying a 6 inch ROS but have so much 5 inch snading discs have held of…. I might have to buy this to add to the my sanders and give it a try. I think this could be a great addition to the shop. Thx for the info.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the review. It sounds like Bosch has come out with the first contender to take the crown from the venerable (and sadly discontinued) Porter-Cable model 505 half sheet sander.
This was the only game in town for so long that I've been hoarding and refurbishing all the old clunkers I can find.
Have you by chance used a 505? I'd be curious if you could compare the two.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I haven't used any other half sheet sanders, but this is really the only (decent) one I could find


----------



## gko (Jul 8, 2009)

I've had this sander about 2 years and use it mainly to flatten table tops before applying a finish. When getting a mirror finish the surface had large area dips with my old ROS. Because of the huge surface area of the half sheet, OS50VC works like a hand jointer plane keeping the surface flat. Some tips. I run the sander slightly angled so I don't get strong edge sanding. I usually hold it in the center to avoid pressing on either end of the sander. I go to my Festool ROS ETS 150/3 for final sanding for a swirl free surface. I've also had good success with the Bosch ROS (forgot the model no.) For getting a really dead flat surface the OS50VC is hard to beat.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Peaked my interest immediately until I saw the price. Wow, $355 was the best I could find. $379 on Amazon. Probably a bit steep for me…too bad, looks like a great tool.


----------

